# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  #12's SD and PP log

## number twelve

yeaaa kidd as some of you may know already, me and k. biz are planning on running a sd and pp cycle at the same time. so i figured i would take a minute to get my thread started and get any feedback from you guys.

as with my sd cycle, my main goal is strength. if i can duplicate my sd cycle results i would be more than pleased. 

my current stats are:
5'10"
190 lbs

my current lifts are:
BB bench: 365
Squat: 425
deadlift: 495

in all honesty i would like to stay under 205 lbs. my diet is in check. i eat about 7 whole meals a day and then a cytogainer shake (2 scoops b4 and after lifting)

my goals are:
BB bench: 405
Squat: 475
deadlift: 545

before i go any further i want to thank Sock, DemonInside, upstatetank, K.Biz, and everyone else who has helped me out.

My cycle will be as follows:

Week/pp/sd
1/ 20mg/ 0mg
2/ 30/ 0
3/ 20/ 20
4/ 20/ 20
5/ 0/ 30

ill adjust the dosing and the duration according to how my feels and how shut down i feel. i will also be taking myogenx and a small amount of creatine while on.

My supporting supps will be:
3 g flax
1500mg milk thistle
1000 mg ff niacin
Hawthorne berry: 1500mg ed
RYR: 1200mg
CoQ10: 120mg 1 week prior &1st & first 2 weeks pct

i bought my pct supps from lion, they are:
clomid weeks 1-2 100mg ed
2-4 70 mg ed
liquidex 4 weeks 25 mg ed
im also gonna take myogenx

i really enjoyed keeping a log last time, so i hope this one goes as well.

any questions or comments feel free to sound off. 
the party starts april 14th!

-12

----------


## D-Bo Dre

Didnt you just recently finish PCT for SD? And from what I've heard time on should = time off.. especially with orals.. true false??  :Hmmmm:  might want to check into that..

----------


## number twelve

definately true. 
my sd cycle ended around feb 17 and my pct ended in the begining of march. i dont plan on starting this next one until april 14th. i was just laying out everything.

----------


## UpstateTank

> yeaaa kidd as some of you may know already, *me and k. biz are planning on running a sd and pp cycle at the same time*. so i figured i would take a minute to get my thread started and get any feedback from you guys.
> 
> as with my sd cycle, my main goal is strength. if i can duplicate my sd cycle results i would be more than pleased. 
> 
> my current stats are:
> 5'10"
> 190 lbs
> 
> my current lifts are:
> ...


awwwwwwww you guys are so CUTE  :1laugh:  



 :LOL: 




looks good bro...cant WAIT!  :Big Grin:

----------


## K.Biz

Hell yeah. this is gonna be sweet. im gonna try to start my cycle if i can. seeing this thread makes me want to start it tomorrow haha.

upstate's just jelous  :LOL:

----------


## UpstateTank

> Hell yeah. this is gonna be sweet. im gonna try to start my cycle if i can. seeing this thread makes me want to start it tomorrow haha.
> 
> *upstate's just jelous*


i WANNA play
 :Cry: 













 :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

> i WANNA play


we would make a cute anabolic tripod... :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> we would make a cute anabolic tripod...


 :Aapostpics:  



 :LOL:

----------


## UpstateTank

> we would make a cute anabolic tripod...


OMG ROFLMAO

uber-ghey 12!





 :LOL:

----------


## JTsLearning

Been lurking for a while, finally signed up. Watched your other log and was very impressed with your gains. People talk about the gains not being there the second time around so ill be watching this log closely to see how it turns out. Good Luck Bro.

----------


## number twelve

welcome to the board brother. 
i have read the same thing about sd, hopefully the PP will help me with the gains.

----------


## number twelve

ugh only 12 posts! there is no chance i come back k. biz haha

here ya go lanky. i pretty much kept everything. i got stronger through pct and still am getting stronger

----------


## JROKK26

Good Luck Bro. Only 3 more days and a wakeup  :Smilie:

----------


## nyjetsfan86

good luck number twelve gonna be huge after this cycle the sd prob wont work as good as it did last time but the pp is gonna be sick, wont be as clean of gains as the sd though 

p.s. hopefully you will get bigger than me finally haha jkjk  :BbAily:

----------


## K.Biz

15 posts pssstt u cant touch my thread!  :LOL: 

your bb bench goal is 405? screw you, mines 300 :Frown:  

in your after pics u gotta rock that chain in your avy  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

would you like me to rock the speedo as well???  :LOL:  i know jetsfan would

----------


## nyjetsfan86

hold on wait i thought that was you in your avy number twelve.....are you telling me its not?????

----------


## K.Biz

> would you like me to rock the speedo as well???  *i know jetsfan would*


 :LOL:   :Owned:

----------


## lanky

you kept everything wow thats an accomplishment, i forget did u run the actual superdrol or a clone?

----------


## number twelve

a clone. for this upcoming one im gonna do the original tho

----------


## nyjetsfan86

who cares original/clone doesnt matter same chemical

----------


## mg316

Good luck with the cycles fellas, I'll be watching both of your logs.

----------


## nyjetsfan86

imo i liked superdrol more then i liked pp, better gains maybe ill try both together eventually like you number tweleve.....youre so inspirational

----------


## gotjuice?

i am gonna sound like a retard but what is PP....and what is coq10 ??? need to know as i am about to start my own sd cycle. i do have everything you guys mention to help with my cycle , just not sure what those 2 things are......thanks

----------


## UpstateTank

> i am gonna sound like a retard but what is PP....and what is coq10 ??? need to know as i am about to start my own sd cycle. i do have everything you guys mention to help with my cycle , just not sure what those 2 things are......thanks


PP is phera plex...another mehtylated otc oral roid

CoQ10 is CoEnzyme Q-10...it helps maintain a healthy heart!  :Big Grin:

----------


## K.Biz

CoQ10 rocks. but its so damn expensive.  :Frown:

----------


## number twelve

f i t n e s s o n e .com <- real good deal on coq10

----------


## number twelve

> imo i liked superdrol more then i liked pp, better gains maybe ill try both together eventually like you number tweleve.....*youre so inspirational*



k. biz deserves some credit too!  :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> k. biz deserves some credit too!


hahaha thank you

also twelve you soooo dreamy :Aajack:  



 :LOL:

----------


## JROKK26

Tomorrow's the big day, right? Good luck sleeping tonight :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

> hahaha thank you
> 
> also twelve you soooo dreamy



oh ssstoppp

----------


## number twelve

fvck this is starting tomorrow?? i gotta ask k biz if he is ready, i wouldnt start without my boo.  :LOL:  i started my support supps 2 days ago.

----------


## number twelve

i took my first PP this morning upon waking  :7up:  
here we goooooooo
not lifting today, i remember another member saying that he liked to start new supps on off days just to see how his body reacts, i thought that was a pretty good idea so im doing the same. ill state my back workout from yesterday so u can see where im at.

Back

Wide grip weighted chins
2 sets body weight / 5 (warmup)
1 plate / 6
2 plates / 4 ss body weight going slow as shit on the way down for 8

bent over BB rows
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 3
225 x 8

deadlifts
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 4 <- was already burned out  :Shrug:  
315 x 9

close grip t bar rows
(# plates x reps)
2 x 10
3 x 10
4 x 10 ss with 3 x 10 then 2 x 10

1 set of lightweight pull downs squeezing real hard
1 set of close grip cable rows squeezing real hard

im pretty effed up today so i dont mind the off day haha

-12

----------


## Mogamedogz

Im *"not"* (sorry typo) an OTC Oral user, but im gonna keep a watch on your cycle. im interested to see how you make out. 

BTW- What is the expected benifit of stacking the PP with the SD? What (specifically) role does PP play in the stack?

----------


## number twelve

i dont know how well this will answer your question but from what i know, pp has much more androgenic properties than sd. so as long as im not prone to hairloss or anything like that, i will feel the positive effects from the androgenic characteristics that sd cannot provide. also i have read that sd the 2nd time around isnt as effective. and there have been a few other guys on this forum that have stacked the 2 and had good results. 
hope this helps. what orals have you used? 
-12

----------


## Mogamedogz

Sorry man. I meant to say "not" a OTC oral user. 

I have in the past... I used 19-nor (Stacked it with a bunch of different things), I have also used M1t/4-ad (still have some M1t actually). 1-ad.. ect.

I have never used SD or any of the other stuff that is out there now. TBH, im more curious about it for a friend of mine who refuses to "make the dive". I know he was ticked about not being able to get SD anymore. Not even sure if he knows about pp (and what the benefits of stacking it with SD are).

 ,---Wuz da bomb back in the day!

----------


## number twelve

ohh ok gotcha. yeh for some reason i can justify taking a pill but not sticking myself. if its his first time ever taking it, he'll be good with just sd. there are a few logs on this forum (including my own) that are very imformative. all the users had very good results

----------


## number twelve

k. biz im catching up!! haha #38

----------


## K.Biz

hey you started without me  :2nono:   :LOL:  


38 posts HA! i could beat you and not even run a log lol

----------


## UpstateTank

wheres my 500lb deadlift DAMMIT  :Mad: 





 :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

haha only when i do them first...otherwise im gassed out

----------


## number twelve

hmmm chest today
fvck i dont know what was going on with me today...my tris are still sore as shit from like 3 days ago. yesterday i worked a few rounds on the heavy bag just to get a sweat going. so anyways when i went to do bench today, i was just not feeling it. 225 felt like 295. so i decided to just do high rep shyt, cause i figured my arms and shoulders were probably just not recovered enough to do heavy lifts. so whatever im trying to not stress even tho im really annoyed. i felt pumped as shit i just wasnt my normal strength. i think the yankees starting rotation issues are stressing me out! lol
anyways here was my workout

low cable flys
3 sets of 10

flat bb bench
135 x 5
225 x 15
275 x 5 <- felt heavy as shit usually feels like nothing
225 x 9

incline db flys
2 sets with 45's x 10

1 set of cable crossover flys x 10

well i was pumped up as hell by the end of this, i just wasnt feeling it tho. i guess it was good to change stuff up tho

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

eat more ester vitamin C  :Big Grin: 

try 10g's a day to get ya goin

----------


## number twelve

good call tank im def gonna start that. what should the timing of my dosages be?

----------


## UpstateTank

1g, 1hr preworkout, 1g pwo

then divide up the other 8g's thruout the day

----------


## number twelve

thanks bro will do

----------


## K.Biz

pussy lifts :AaGreen22:  


haha feelin anything yet 12? i start my shizznizz tomo. and you hit the heavy bag as well? hell yea i been doin that for a while now. great cardio!

----------


## number twelve

i know my vag was hurting today... :LOL: 
yeh i train muay thai and BJJ but i just felt like going a few rounds on the heavy bag today.

----------


## number twelve

i have a feeling the pp is gonna put some size on me but not as much strength as the sd. cause im feeling more swole already but i dont really feel stronger...yet lol

----------


## K.Biz

> i know my vag was hurting today...
> *yeh i train* muay thai and *BJ*J but i just felt like going a few rounds on the heavy bag today.


I dont even wanna know :LOL: 





> i have a feeling the pp is gonna put some size on me but not as much strength as the sd. cause im feeling more swole already but i dont really feel stronger...yet lol


Hopefully the SD will help kick the strength in a lil more  :Smilie:  also size is good! i am going for overall size since well... i need it hahaha. but I love the strength to :7up:

----------


## number twelve

brazilian jiu jitsu you pervvvvvvvvv

----------


## notorious_mem

good luck twelve

----------


## number twelve

thanks notorious

----------


## K.Biz

Where are the logs? :Shrug:  I want logs!  :Chairshot:  



 :LOL:

----------


## nyjetsfan86

yea twelve what did you lift today where is it

----------


## number twelve

haha here ya go bizzle lol i just go back from the gym. ive realized i have much better workouts when i go a lil later in the day but eat 3 whole meals before my workout. chest was surprising sore as shit today...i guess its good to give a lil shock...ya know keeep the body guessing haha (dodgeball referance) anywhooo

bis today

wide grip bb
65 x 10
85 x 10
105 x 10
135 x 5 ss with close grip bb curls 85 x 12

seated incline db curls
3 sets with 40 x 8

2 sets standing cambered bar curls with 105 x 8

2 sets single arm db concentration curls with 35 x 10

had a rediculous pump today only side im feeling is a mild headache after i take my pill but im trying to drink as much water as possible so they go away with the quickness.

-12

ohhhhhhh btwwww did i mention i weighed in a 198??? 3 days ago i was like 193

----------


## nyjetsfan86

why dont you increase weight in most of your exercises

----------


## number twelve

a heating pipe exploded in my gym a few days ago, showering most of the dumbbells and much of the equipment with antifreeze...soo long story short half of the gym is closed but the same amount of ppl are still trying to work out. so im kinda limited in what i can do. i.e. no preacher bench of heavy db curls...and also i have been going heavy for so long i needed to change it up a bit

----------


## nyjetsfan86

gotcha, try some pyramid sets it will switch it up nicely for you

----------


## number twelve

i cant stop looking at your avatar....did you say something?

----------


## nyjetsfan86

i cant stop looking at yours either so im not really sure what you are talking about, i may have said something

----------


## K.Biz

ah yes the great bicep days, i somtimes think if i should have an arm day but then nahh cause my arms grow to quickly, i think if i had a day for them they would get to big.... wait did i just say that? lol

anyway good lifts twelve, 40lb incline db curls, that gotta burn. wahoo, im gonna go weight myself haha

----------


## JROKK26

Nice workout Bro, I think I might add an arm day this week too

----------


## K.Biz

> *a heating pipe exploded in my gym a few days ago, showering most of the dumbbells and much of the equipment with antifreeze..*.soo long story short half of the gym is closed but the same amount of ppl are still trying to work out. so im kinda limited in what i can do. i.e. no preacher bench of heavy db curls...and also i have been going heavy for so long i needed to change it up a bit


 :Wtf:   :Tfg:  


Hes actully a lier though, hes just to weak to lift anymore  :AaGreen22: 



Oh yeah and i subscribed to this thread

----------


## number twelve

how do you subscribe to a thread? i am honored whatever it means  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

the PP has officially kicked in...
i went to an off campus gym today cause im fed up with not being able to use dumbbells. luckily the girl in the front let me in for free.

i did chest again today to make up for my subpar performance the other day.

Incline DB

85 x 5
85 x 3
105 x 5
*120* x 3 ss with 95 x 3 <- killed me
95 x 6 ss with db flys 45 x 10

db flys
1 set 45 x 10

db pullovers layin on an incline bench
55 x 15 <- never done this exercise before stretched like crazy

Decline BB <- very rarely do

135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 8
315 x 4 ss with 225 x 8

1 set db pullovers on a flat bench with 70
1 set db flys on flat bench with 50 x 10

i set a few personal bests today. i am enjoying this cycle thus far, i am paranoid about hair loss i am constantly checking for hairs all over the place and every time i scratch my head i think its dht attacking my hair follicles lol. no sides to report tho.

-12

----------


## K.Biz

Jesus kid. wreaking havoc on those dumbells! thats what i like to see. Decline! wow, i think i hit decline the other day to and i never hit it but the pump was great  :Smilie: 

What day are you on now? im still waiting for mine to really kick in, today was day 3, but it was my break day.

----------


## K.Biz

> how do you subscribe to a thread? i am honored whatever it means


I just learned to. at the top of the thread theres a link that says "thread tools" click on it and a lil thing will come down and you can click on "subscribe to this thread"

----------


## mateo112

i myself haven't taken sd but a bunch of buddies have and they loved it. strength gains through the roof. i have done a cycle of pp though and loved it. i personally got real good strength gains with it. set personal bests in lifts across the board. 

i'm planning on running another cycle of it in a few months. i'll definatly be hitting you up to get some advice on pct supps. if you don't mind.

interesting to see how you do stacking the two of them together. will be watching your progress. goodluck in the quest to get big

----------


## number twelve

thanks mateo! there are a lot of really knowledgeable guys on this forum, upstatetank, k. Biz to name a few, they would all be willing to help you out too

----------


## spywizard

wow, after reading this 

My suggestion is run the Dermicrine for 2 months, then sustain during the pct..

the saliva tests can be purchased at the same site i gave you..

good luck..

----------


## number twelve

thanks spy ill probably end up doing that. im currently taking 2 myogenx pills right before bed just to keep my balls goin.

----------


## K.Biz

> thanks spy ill probably end up doing that. im currently taking 2 myogenx pills right before bed just to keep my balls goin.


ooo thats a good idea. mabye i should do that as well. 

so smart twelve :LOL: 


Edit: after reading on the website about the dermacrine and the sustain, and now i understand it a lil more. spywizard thanks for the log and all the info i got from twelve who he got from you. I will be ordering it right now. I will be running the Dermacrine throughout my cycle and the sustain for my pct along with my liquidex and clomid. anyway im hijacking this thread so ill go put it in my own haha

----------


## number twelve

:LOL:  :LOL:  and the post count keeps going upppp

----------


## mateo112

12 you were giving k biz shit for not having pics on his thread. what i want to know is where the hell are your pics bro. you got to do everything you can to get your posts up. posting pics will definatly help. 

i'll start posting just on your thread to help you out. hahahaha

----------


## K.Biz

> 12 you were giving k biz shit for not having pics on his thread. what i want to know is where the hell are your pics bro. you got to do everything you can to get your posts up. posting pics will definatly help. 
> 
> i'll start posting just on your thread to help you out. hahahaha


I'll post for the cause to  :LOL:  oh yeah and where are your pictures :AaGreen22:  

you better get to posting, im almost at page 4  :Smilie:

----------


## number twelve

hahaha thanks mateo

----------


## number twelve

here are some pics from the end of my last cycle im 193 in the pics, i gained about 2-3 more lbs after that, then i leaned up a lil bit, and im right around 200 now. and ill be sure to post pics at the end. but hear ya go...

----------


## number twelve

well today was a very good day...first off with Arod's unbelievable HR, this guy is truly a gifted human say what you want about his postseason efforts...then after i got out of the gym...well let me give some background first, i sent an email last night on a whim to a exotic dancer company down here asking for a job, i always thought it would be pretty funny to do that, and i could make good money. well the owner called me and she said i would be a great fit for them. me being young and in good shape, i would be dancing for bachellorette parties for girls age 18-30. perfect for me. im really excited about it i think its gonna be a riot. im going tomorrow to pick out my persona. lol 
my chest was destroyed today which i was very happy about, and i did shoulders today.

seated miltary press with no back support

135 x 8
185 x 5
135 x 12

side lat raises
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 8 ss with 30 x 5
35 x 3

BB shrugs
(# plates on each side x reps)
1 x 10
2 x 10
3 x 10
4 x 10
5 x 10
6 x 8
6 x 8

Diamond shrugs
(# plates on each side x reps)
2 x 12
3 x 12 squeezing real hard at the top
3 x 12 squeezing real hard at the top

arnold db press ss with reg db press
70 x 5 ss 70 x 6 <- they didnt have any heavier db, cause half of the gym is still closed
70 x 5 ss 70 x 6

rear delt raises laying on incline bench
25 x 10
25 x 10 ss 15 x 10

out
burnin like crazy

-12

----------


## mateo112

damn bro after seeing those pics i have to say, damn. your a strong mofo for your size. i bet you wouls surprise the fvck out of somebody in a fight, thats for sure. lookin good lookin good

eat like crazy and you'll blow up this cycle

----------


## K.Biz

wow 6 plates. get out of here. 540 lb's kid. damn

good job today dude. ****in crazy strength

----------


## K.Biz

and your gonna be a male stripper? what?  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

> and your gonna be a male stripper? what?


yes and it shall be glorious.  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

i have been trying to keep my reps relatively higher lately, just tryin to change it up. feelin good so far.
12

----------


## K.Biz

hey you finally made it!, page 3.

Hilarious your stripping bro. hahaha :LOL:  i hope its good money.


High reps is kind of what i have been doing as well, seems to be workin well. i think when i start the sd im just gonna go all out insane heavy lifting.

----------


## number twelve

yeah im planning on doing the same

and yeah on top of all the hoes that will be throwing themselves at me, ill be making 100 bucks for 30 mins plus tips

----------


## number twelve

im sore as shit today btw, i just got back from the gym, hit the heavy bag jumped rope and did some stomach. legs tomorrow
-12

----------


## K.Biz

> *im sore as shit today btw*, i just got back from the gym, hit the heavy bag jumped rope and did some stomach. legs tomorrow
> -12


dude so am i! my back is a wreck, i might not do dead lifts next week, but we'll see, i love them, but hate them hahaha, me and mr. deadlift have a love hate relationship  :LOL:  

and also i cant really walk right now either, my sore chest just went away the other day, but for some reason, my shoulders - never sore :Shrug:  


im gonna start jumpin rope, i like that idea.

----------


## mateo112

you think you're soar because of the pp or because of the high reps?

----------


## number twelve

:7up:  nah im just sore cause im hittin it good  :7up:

----------


## number twelve

mateo i love your avy btw

----------


## K.Biz

> nah im just sore cause im hittin it good


Yeah hittin old ladies up for tips  :LOL: 





> mateo i love your avy btw


 I agree, great avy!

oh and twelve nice whoring post to bring your thread count up hahaa :1laugh: 





 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## number twelve

hahaha i was wondering if you would notice...

----------


## mateo112

> mateo i love your avy btw


shoot i love my avy to. 

there is another post. hahahaha lol

----------


## number twelve

lol...

----------


## K.Biz

> lol...


now thats just not fair :Aabanhimlikeabitch:  




 :LOL:

----------


## UpstateTank

> nah im just sore cause im hittin it good


takin it in the rear again eh 12?


 :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

^^^ you know how it is















lol ok enough is enough no more gayness

----------


## number twelve

yayy leg day
im feeling quite massive lately, but im not stepping on the scale for another few days.im still changing my workouts up alot. once i hop on the sd im gonna go back to 1 rep max type things.

leg press
# plates on each side x reps

5 x 10
7 x 10
10 x 8
11 (all the stupid thing can hold cause the damn 45 lb plates are too fat) x 6

squatssss (ass to the grass as always)

135 x 8
225 x 8
315 x 8 <- felt really good
225 x 10 

3 sets laying hamstring curls x 10

1 set front squats with 135 x 12 ss with leg extensions x 10

my legs feel destroyed, i love it, going lighter than normal is helping me to really squeeze the shit out of each rep.

-twizzelve

i think im gonna take pics of each of my max lifts at the end of this cycle, should be interesting.

----------


## K.Biz

deisel leg day bro. keep up the good work.

Im also going to go 1 rep max when i start the SD.... tomo! wahoo

----------


## number twelve

my legs are still destroyed today, i played in a flag football tourney in which i was a god compared to some of these kids i was playin against. it was a really great time, i miss the competition of playin a team sport. and the good thing was my shoulder isnt hurting even tho i was throwing the ball all over the place.

Arms today

3 sets tricep pushdowns x 10 (on lat pulldown machine...the regular rack cant hold me anymore...lol)

Wide grip BB curls

65 x 10
85 x 10
105 x 10
145 x 4

Close grip BB bench
135 x 8
225 x 8
315 x 2 
275 x 6

Cambered bar preacher curls
85 x 10
110 x 15 <- wow that burned
110 x 5 ss with 85 x 4

cambered bar tricep extensions laying on incline bench
85 x 10
110 x 8
110 x 6 ss with overhead db extensions with 85 x 15

2 sets of 90 degree preacher curls with 85 x 12

this workout really destroyed me. im definately leaning up while still getting bigger. i was happy about the close grip and the preacher curls

-12

----------


## K.Biz

ahhh 145lb wide grip curls. that shits impossible lol

freaking sweet arm day bro. If you arnt hurtin for a day or 2 after that i dunno what will :LOL: 

Hows the bloat goin? mines seems to be going away with some cardio. oh yeah and the jumping rope thing was a clutch idea, thanks for that.

----------


## number twelve

thanks kev
i been doin cardio 2-3 times a week and i have taken care of the bloat, i have lost some weight but its prob just fat/water so im not too worried.
-12

----------


## UpstateTank

good lord

315 on cg?

NICE

----------


## number twelve

my arms are fried today btw lol

----------


## number twelve

im going to be ordering dermacrine and dermacrine sustain tonight. thanks to spywizard for all the info and the great log.

----------


## number twelve

900 posts yay for me

----------


## number twelve

since lion seems to be having issues, im begining to get anxious about my pct. i still havent recieced my stuff. my order is still pending on the website. i ordered dermacrine today. i dont wanna have to shell out cash to some local guy if lion cant get his act together but i guess i wont have a choice... :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## K.Biz

> im going to be ordering dermacrine and dermacrine sustain tonight. thanks to spywizard for all the info and the great log.


I already ordered and got mine and i can tell its working already. as far as lion, well i no theres other legit sources on the web for PCT protocol, thats for sure. i would rather go through him though. also i have no pct either

----------


## number twelve

my legs were still suprisingly sore today, prob from running around playin football on sunday. 

Back

Deads
(# plates on each side x reps)
1 x 8
2 x 8
3 x 8
4 x 5
5 x 2  :7up:  
4 x 2 <- was destroyed

Wide grip weighted chins
3 sets bw x 10
1 plate x 5
2 plates x 4 ss with bw x 8
bw x 15

single arm DB rows
125 x 10 
125 x 8 ss 115 x 8 ss 105 x 8 <- wow that wrecked me

1 set BB rows with 225 x 6

1 set close grip T bar rows 3 plates x 8 ss 2 plates x 8

2 sets cable pullovers on lat pulldown machine

OUT

i was pretty happy about my work today. will definately be upping the deads next week no doubt in my mind. i was not even expecting to be able to do 5 once today cause my hips and legs were still sore, but i guess the PP is kicking in! yeaa booii. everyone is askin me if im on anything, i just tell them im taking no shotgun lolol

-12

----------


## UpstateTank

i said 500 dammit not 495!!!!  :Icon Pissedoff:  



 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## number twelve

> i said 500 dammit not 495!!!!


sorry sir  :1laugh:

----------


## mateo112

very nice dead #'s there 12. i tried 500 once and pulled those muscles on my side. the ones on my ribs. hurt for awhile. anyway good workout there sir. i did back today as well, got to love getting those lats big so one day you can fly away.

----------


## mateo112

by the way you and k biz got me wanting to start my pp cycle. got to love to put up big #'S in the weight room.

----------


## number twelve

> by the way you and k biz got me wanting to start my pp cycle. got to love to put up big #'S in the weight room.


to be honest bro, i dont feel nearly anything compared to what i felt when i was taking the sd. sd > pp. im hoping to take off once i start on the sd at the end of the week

----------


## mateo112

yeah i hear that. i just have like 4 1/2 bottles left over from when i ordered it before it got banned. it worked nicely for me so i'm just going to use it up.

----------


## number twelve

4 1/2 of pp or sd?

----------


## K.Biz

damnit twelve. u got 2 reps on the 5 plates. i gotta get 2 next week! .. I will beat you! :LOL: 

anyway good lifts bro. I agree with you though, i dont feel anything compared to the SD. although i think my SD is slightly kickin in since i started it at 20mg's this week, but i prob wont really feel it till next week. i have noticed on the PP i sweat my f*ckin brains out.

----------


## mateo112

4 1/2 bottles of pp. you were wishing it was sd so you could try and bribe some off me weren't you

----------


## number twelve

> 4 1/2 bottles of pp. you were wishing it was sd so you could try and bribe some off me weren't you


lol yes

----------


## number twelve

> damnit twelve. u got 2 reps on the 5 plates. i gotta get 2 next week! .. I will beat you!
> 
> anyway good lifts bro. I agree with you though, i dont feel anything compared to the SD. although i think my SD is slightly kickin in since i started it at 20mg's this week, but i prob wont really feel it till next week. i have noticed on the PP i sweat my f*ckin brains out.


shitt kid you better know im doing 545 next week i dont give a damn!

----------


## K.Biz

> shitt kid you better know im doing 545 next week i dont give a damn!


 :LOL: 

oh yea page 4! celebrate! :Bbintheclub:

----------


## number twelve

hell yeaa how many posts are you ahead of me by?

----------


## number twelve

22 as of now!  :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> 22 as of now!



You whore! hahaha :AaGreen22:  

oh sh*t i better stop posting or im gonna help you  :LOL:

----------


## JROKK26

5 plates/side.... NICE DEADLEFT Bro, so 12 would you say you would do PP again so far or no??

----------


## number twelve

> You whore! hahaha 
> 
> oh sh*t i better stop posting or im gonna help you


 :Owned:

----------


## number twelve

> 5 plates/side.... NICE DEADLEFT Bro, so 12 would you say you would do PP again so far or no??


no i would not

----------


## madds87

i wanna see pics of yall bahemoths(sp)!! send some before you start!!

----------


## number twelve

i have posted pics in the pic forum and i think i put up a few on this thread

----------


## number twelve

chest today yayyyyy

flat db press

80 x 8
110 x 5
130 x 5 
125 x 5

Inline BB Bench
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 2
275 x 1 ss 185 x 8

3 sets cable fly's

1 set incline db bench 110 x 3 ss with 50 lb incline db fly's

real good workout today set new personal bests in flat db. and i was looking pretty swole today. ill probably weigh myself this weekend
-12

----------


## K.Biz

> chest today yayyyyy
> 
> flat db press
> 
> 80 x 8
> 110 x 5
> 130 x 5 
> 125 x 5
> 
> ...


Chuyea. Dipset b*tch...  :What?:   :LOL:  

125 x 5... i wont catch up with you on chest... lol

----------


## number twelve

^^^ your puttin up some great numbers yourself kev!

----------


## number twelve

update

chest is sore as shit

recieved my dermacrine and dermacrine sustain today. 
im gonna run the sustain with my pct (if lion would ever send my pct!)
and the original at a later time if i ever need a boost

-12

----------


## number twelve

sry about the late update i had to run to work right after the gym

shoulders

Db military press
70 x 6
85 x 6
*110x1 woohoo*
95 x 8

BB shrugs
(#plates on each side x reps)
1 x 8
2 x 8
3 x 8
4 x 8
5 x 8
6 x 5
4 x 15

Seated BB military with no back support

135 x 8
185 x 3 <- was fried

Diamond Shrugs
(#plates on each side x reps)
2 x 15
3 x 10

side db lateral raises
30 x 10
40 x 8 ss 35 x 8 ss 25 x 10

Rear lateral raises laying on incline bench
25 x 12 ss 20 x 8
20 x 10 ss 15 x 10

OUT

had a great workout today. no change in bodyweight tho. 

-12

----------


## K.Biz

Your out of control 12.  :LOL:  Anyway sick workout, im gonna try those diamond shrugs they sound good.

----------


## number twelve

thanks biz
yeah i like them they are a good change of pace

----------


## number twelve

shoulders and traps are sore as hell today. been having great workouts lately and am starting the sd & pp cocktail tomorrow lol

cardio today

3 - 1 1/2 minute rounds of jump rope (think apollo creed)

3 - 5 minute rounds on the heavy back

it is all very intense and im dripping with sweat midway through. with my metabolism, this is all i need to do once or twice a week to get ripped in a few weeks.

-12

----------


## number twelve

first day of sd and pp at 20 mg's each

legs

squats <- warm up
135 x 8
225 x 5

walk outs (unrack the weight and stand there for about 8-10 seconds)
405 
495
545 <- attached a pic  :0piss:  sry about the shitty quality, i was moving around a bit and it was taken on a camera phone

those really sucked the life out of me, i havent ever felt that heavy weight on my shoulders, and i dont wear lifting belts or anything like that

squats again

315 x 4
405 x 0 <- im not stressin too hard over this cause i was really destroyed from the walk outs
225 x 15

front squats
135 x 10 ss with leg extensions
135 x 10 ss with reg squats 135 x 10

leg press ss with stiff leg dead lifts
6 plates x 10 ss 135 x 10
6 plates x 10 ss 135 x 10

i was really happy with this workout, even tho i didnt squat big or anything like that... it was a lot of stuff i have not really done before and they are barkin at me right now.

-12

----------


## number twelve

WTF can i get some love???????

----------


## nyjetsfan86

:BbAily:

----------


## number twelve

thanks guy lolol

----------


## BITTAPART2

i thought you got kicked out of that weight room?? LOL

i worke out with this kid and he impressed the hell out of me to be honest, to be his age and size he is very strong all around.

----------


## number twelve

> i thought you got kicked out of that weight room?? LOL
> 
> i worke out with this kid and he impressed the hell out of me to be honest, to be his age and size he is very strong all around.



thanks bro. im gonna be joining peak soon so we can train some more  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## K.Biz

im back im back, yo yo im back! hahaha yo 12 thats intense bro. sweet pic kid. i gotta get me some pics of lifting. anyway your rediculous, you already know this. and keep those numbers commin!

----------


## number twelve

haha welcome back bro. i should have whored on my thread a lil more so i could have caught up to you on the post count lol

----------


## number twelve

yeah kidd senior member!
i was just looking at some of my early thread frmo when i was still playing ball...wow i knew so little then, and still have so much to learn now!

----------


## K.Biz

> yeah kidd senior member!
> i was just looking at some of my early thread frmo when i was still playing ball...wow i knew so little then, and still have so much to learn now!


hahaha i know. my first post was like pretty much asking for a source  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

well all i can say is wow. i respond to sd like no other.

arms

wamred up with tricep pushdowns and cable curls

close grip BB bench

135 x 5
135 x 1
225 x 5
225 x 1
335 x 1
*355 x 1*
275 x 8

Cambered bar preacher curl

90 x 10
110 x 8
110 x 8 ss 90 x 5

cambered bar skull crushers

110 x 10
110 x 9

overhead 2 arm db extensions
80 x 15
100 x 15

2 sets concentration curls with 45 lb db's

i <3 sd

-12

i dont even know what to try to do next time i do flat bench...

----------


## K.Biz

400!!!!!!!!! Cmon u can do it!  :LOL: 

dude 355 close grip is nuts!. f*ckkkk haha. I also agree, gotta love the SD, if i could stay on this stuff year round i would haha

----------


## number twelve

i think i am seriously gonna try 405...i would have never imagined i would be even discussing it let alone seriously thinking about doing it..

----------


## K.Biz

> i think i am seriously gonna try 405...i would have never imagined i would be even discussing it let alone seriously thinking about doing it..


I think you can do it. and shit when you actully do it, I wish i could be there spotting you, cause thats f*ckin insane. :7up:

----------


## number twelve

> I think you can do it. and shit when you actully do it, I wish i could be there spotting you, cause thats f*ckin insane.



yeh dude that would be awesome if we could put in a workout sometime. ill have my roommate take a picture of me attempting it lol

----------


## number twelve

well i had a stressfull day of lounging in the sun by the pool, playing volleyball, and talking to girls. so i was tired as hell today. i still tried to work out but it sucked. so i basically just called it a day.

Back

deads
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 5 <- felt heavy as shit so i gave up

wide grip t bar rows
(# plates x reps)
1 x 10
2 x 10
3 x 10
4 x 5 ss 3 x 5 ss 2 x 10

2 sets wide grip pull downs.

F it...

im resting tomorrow then chest on friday

----------


## K.Biz

> well i had a stressfull day of lounging in the sun by the pool, playing volleyball, and talking to girls. so i was tired as hell today. i still tried to work out but it sucked. so i basically just called it a day.
> 
> Back
> 
> deads
> 135 x 10
> 225 x 10
> 315 x 10
> 405 x 5 <- felt heavy as shit so i gave up
> ...



ahh no 545?? haha its all good bro, my back workout wasnt to great yesterday either. I think im getting a cold  :Frown:

----------


## number twelve

yeah i was kinda pissed but i think i was tired from bein out in the sun it was like 90 here yesterday

----------


## weeman001

numbrer 12 when are you going to start lifting real weights? haha just playin bro, nice lifts.. this summer im going to have to take some 'suplements'... haha

----------


## Attila_the_Hun

number 12 is my idol. you better get that 405 today

----------


## K.Biz

> *number 12 is my idol*. you better get that 405 today


 :Aajack:

----------


## Shane35aa

> yeah i was kinda pissed but i think i was tired from bein out in the sun it was like 90 here yesterday



Sure it was the sun and heat...Might have been from packing that big bling bling cross around your neck :7up:

----------


## number twelve

> Sure it was the sun and heat...Might have been from packing that big bling bling cross around your neck


i have a 20 inch neck from wearing it every day!

----------


## Shane35aa

DAMN..If it stays that size thru PCT, I'm gonna have to buy me one of them

----------


## K.Biz

damn i better get me a FAT gold chain. how much was that one? like 20, 30G's?  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

it probably is, i dont know for sure i stole it last time i robbed the jewelry store around the block from my house

----------


## number twelve

ahhh sd... :7up:   :7up:   :7up:   :7up:  

this sd cycle is basically where i left off from my last one, by that i mean after every off day i take, i set a new personal best the next day

Chest

flat bb bench

135 x 5
135 x 1
225 x 5
225 x 1
315 x 1
405 x 1  :7up:  
405 x 1 
315 x 4
225 x 12

Incline db bench
95 x 10
95 x 8

1 set cable fly's
1 set db pullovers 70 x 15

i weighed in at 196 today, but i now have a 6 pack where 2 weeks ago i was a smooth 198

-12

----------


## number twelve

i also forgot to mention that i took only 10 mg of PP today and 30 of sd. i am just gonna finish off the bottle of pp (1-2 more days) and stick with sd at 30 mg/day rest of the way

----------


## mateo112

killer chest workout bro. you had to be on fire after those bench presses.

----------


## number twelve

thanks bro...im destroyed right now lol

----------


## K.Biz

WOOOW 405!

Nice lifts kid! Damn.

----------


## number twelve

sry about the late update, i went to go see spiderman 3 after the gym. i thought it was really good.

Shoulders

seated BB military press with no back support
135 x 5
185 x 4 <-? i think my hands were too close together
135 x 11

Arnold DB press

70 x 5
*95 x 3 ss with reg db press 95 x 4*
75 x 9 ss with reg db press 75 x 5

those last 2 sets felt really good and i felt real strong

Side lat db raises
35 x 10
45 x 8 ss 35 x 5 ss 25 x 5
40 x 10 ss 30 x 10 ss 25 x 8

BB shrugs
1 x 8
2 x 8
3 x 8
4 x 8
5 x 8
6 x 8
4 x 12

Rear db lat raises
(25 x 10 ss 20 x 10) x 2

dun

-12

still havent recieved my order from lion....

----------


## K.Biz

> sry about the late update, i went to go see spiderman 3 after the gym. i thought it was really good.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> seated BB military press with no back support
> 135 x 5
> 185 x 4 <-? i think my hands were too close together
> 135 x 11
> 
> ...


Good workout kid. Nice SS with those arnold press's

Im getting worried about you and a bunch of other people on this forum waiting on lion. whats the deal with that? have you e-mailed him?

----------


## mateo112

damn son. military press with no back support. that shit is no joke. hella hard to do. props to you.

----------


## number twelve

> Good workout kid. Nice SS with those arnold press's
> 
> Im getting worried about you and a bunch of other people on this forum waiting on lion. whats the deal with that? have you e-mailed him?


3 emails, got a response the first time saying that they are working on it. then my order status changed to shipped on the website so i sent them 2 more emails over the next few days after that but no response

----------


## number twelve

> damn son. military press with no back support. that shit is no joke. hella hard to do. props to you.


thanks brother

----------


## K.Biz

> 3 emails, got a response the first time saying that they are working on it. then my order status changed to shipped on the website so i sent them 2 more emails over the next few days after that but no response


so what are u gonna do if u dont get it? your doin better then me, at least u ordered yours. i havnt even ordered my PCT yet :No No:  

think ill order mine today. i hope lion pulls through for me, mabye I'll e-mail him as well.

----------


## number twelve

if you hear anythin from him let me know

----------


## roodogg

Bro! your lifts are sick! Good log

----------


## JROKK26

Nice shoulder routine bro!! Have you check out lion....they've got all kind of new sh[t going on???

----------


## K.Biz

i have still yet to check with lion yet. cause im f'n lazy unfortunetly, and the computer at my house is dead, so im posting from work now.

we gotta get ur post count up on this thread 12  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

i know, no1 is showin me any love = (

----------


## number twelve

i just sent lion a fourth email. hopefully i hear from him. i sent this one via the arr website instead of to sales[email protected]...

----------


## K.Biz

12 check your Pm's

----------


## number twelve

replied...

----------


## number twelve

fack i dont know what the deal is with my squats, they arent getting stronger, if anything im getting weaker. i think its time for a major change in my routine, i might start doing box squats or something.

legs

squats
135 x 5
135 x 1
225 x 5 
225 x 1
315 x 1
405 x 1
315 x 6

its frustrating, 225 and 315 feel like nothing, but then when i put on 4 plates, it feels heavy as shit.

power cleans with 2 front squats with each rep

135 x 5
185 x 5
235 x 1
135 x 5 with a split press after each rep

3 sets leg press with the entire thing filled with 45's ( i didnt bother to count)

i feel like im having really good leg workouts, my max squat just isnt going up. any suggestions are welcome.

-12

----------


## mateo112

try this bro. warm up with reps 10,8,6,4,1. and then you'll have two work sets of 5-7 reps. lets just say your work set weight is 315 or what ever you think. the warm ups would go like this. 135-10 reps. 185-8 reps. 225-6 reps. 235-4 reps. 275-1 to 2 reps. then your work sets with 315 for 5-7 reps. (2 sets) do it this way just to help get your legs warmed up. all warm up weight is just a suggestion but the warm up weight should not make you struggle what so ever. change it to apply to you. doing this way will really really help your strength. you'll be surprised. the key is to make sure all warm up weight is not a struggle at all.

i think your rep ranges just needs a little tweak so try this out if you want.

----------


## number twelve

thanks bro im gonna try that

any other suggestions?

----------


## number twelve

thanks bro im gonna try that

any other suggestions?

----------


## mateo112

you also might want to switch every week and do smith machine squats one week and then free weight squats the next.

----------


## number twelve

i dont really like the smith machine to be honest. i dont like not having to control the weight...ya know? thanks for the responses brother

----------


## Anaboxa34

What's up 12 ...congrats on the new numbers bro

you should check out this leg routine

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=274033

----------


## number twelve

> What's up 12 ...congrats on the new numbers bro
> 
> you should check out this leg routine
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=274033



good lord that looks like an awesome routine i think im gonna try it. im willing to try anything. :Asskiss:

----------


## number twelve

> nice log!


thanks bro. welcome to tho boards btw

----------


## K.Biz

Hey i gotta suggestion for you. why dont u stop lifting so I can catch up with you. oh wait i think im beating you in squats... muahaha!  :LOL: 

dude i feel you though about the lifts, my lifts are still going up but i swear im getting smaller. Like i looked in the mirror this morning and I was like damnit im small! i dunno what it is, i think im gonna go weight myself  :Frown:

----------


## number twelve

i was 198 yesterday. with much lower bf than when i was 198 and bloated from PP.

----------


## number twelve

Arms 

warmed up with tricep cable pushdowns and lights curls

wide grip bb curls
65 x 10
85 x 10
105 x 10
135 x 5

didnt do any more i wanted to save my energy

close grip bb bench

135 x 8 
135 x 1
225 x 5
225 x 1
315 x 1
365 x 1 : )
295 x 4

hammer db curls

65 x 8
75 x 8
85 x 3 : )
55 x 10

laying on incline tricep extensions
80 x 10
90 x 10
110 x 8

concentration curls
65 x 4
50 x 8

2 sets cable pushdowns

out

solid workout today. i love the feeling of ppl looking at me when im beasting close grip lol

----------


## JROKK26

Bro your lifts are sick...you must be fvckin ripped at 198lbs
We're not worthly...............

 :2worship:

----------


## number twelve

haha thanks man. your killin it too!

----------


## number twelve

on a side note, i only have about 3 days left of myogenx, so i started dermacrine sustain today 4 pumps right after i got out of the shower and i applied it to my shoulders traps and ribcage area.

----------


## K.Biz

> on a side note, i only have about 3 days left of myogenx, so i started dermacrine sustain today 4 pumps right after i got out of the shower and i applied it to my shoulders traps and ribcage area.


dont forget your legs bro, like near your quads. the sustain needs to be applied there to im pretty sure. 365 close grip? just stop lifting haha :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

im hesitant to apply it to my legs cause they are hairy lol and i dont really feel like shavin them

----------


## number twelve

ahhhh my lower body is completely stagnant strength wise..i dont know what the fvck the deal is....

deads
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 5
495 x 1
495 x 0 ??? WTF
dropped down to 315, and did a bunch of singles, working on the explosion off the ground.

5 sets wide grip pullups x 10

bend over reverse grip bb rows
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 8 ss 135 x 10

2 sets cable pullovers and got the fvck out of there. 
i was really pissed off about my deads today. i was kinda glad my roommate was there to calm me down and remind me to not lift with my ego, and just focus on doing good reps. 

any suggestions as to why im being a girl would be welcome

12

----------


## K.Biz

> im hesitant to apply it to my legs cause they are hairy lol and i dont really feel like shavin them



haha, so dont shave them? hahaa

----------


## K.Biz

U made it by the way, page 6.  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

> haha, so dont shave them? hahaa



well wont hair effect the absorbtion of the dermacrine?

----------


## number twelve

> U made it by the way, page 6.



yayyyyy lol

----------


## DemonInside

i'll have to get more time to read all 6 pages but good luck man i'll try and keep tabs best i can

imo i like PP the best i feel it worked better then sd 

just my

.02

time to get HUGE #12

----------


## number twelve

haha welcome back demon!
yeh i didnt seem to respond to the PP very well, i got kinda bloated and i was paranoid about my hair fallin out

----------


## number twelve

just resting today. about to apply dermacrine
chest tomorrow

----------


## unclemoney

> i took my first PP this morning upon waking


Ahh yes I tend to piss in the mourning too  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

> Ahh yes I tend to piss in the mourning too



too bad that PP im talkin about didnt do me nearly as any good as my morning piss does :1laugh:

----------


## K.Biz

> well wont hair effect the absorbtion of the dermacrine?


I dunno :Hmmmm:  i mean, it cant hurt right?

----------


## Shane35aa

Not sure if hair will affect absorbtion, but if you sprayin it on your chest and most of it is covered with a bigass cross that will cut the dosage way down.

----------


## number twelve

haha good point.

----------


## number twelve

had a sweet workout today...i was joking around with my roommate about how much of an anabolic state i was in, cause i got about 10 hours of sleep, and then had taken all 3 sd caps, and then had also applied the dermacrine sustain b4 a few hours b4 i lifted lol

chest

incline bb
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 2
315 x 2
295 x 1

flat db
110 x 12
110 x 8

1 set cable fly's 
2 sets cable pullovers

incline db
95 x 10 ss with incline flys with 50 x 8

out

i did this workout in about 50 minutes i had a really great pump going and i did all really quality reps on all my sets.

12

----------


## K.Biz

BALLLLIN.

how did that flat DB feel? I cant do that sh*t! i feel like my shoulders are gonna pop out of my sockets.

----------


## number twelve

it felt good. i put alot into the incline so i was kinda gassed but i just wanted to get some reps in and get a good squeeeze lol

----------


## number twelve

wow i had a really shitty day today.
first i found out that i missed out on 3500$ in financial aid cause i didnt check my school email during finals week. and then i found out my teacher gave me an F in a class that my test average was about an 85 because i didnt go to class very often, but imo its bs if i can do the work and answer the problems ARHHHHH

shoulders

i did not have a spot today on anything, so it was kinda interesting getting the heavier dumbbells up to my shoulders

** press
70 x 8
80 x 8
100 x 6

seated military press
135 x 10
185 x 5

side lateral db raises
30 x 8
40 x 8
50 x 5 ss 40 x 5 ss 30 x 5

BB shrugs
1 x 8
2 x 8
3 x 8
4 x 8
5 x 8
6 x 8
3 x 10 holding for a few seconds at the top

1 set arnold press 65 x 8

rear db raises laying on incline
2 sets 25 x 10 ss 20 x 10

had a pretty solid workout today esp for not having a spot.

-12

----------


## K.Biz

where are the picsss huh huh huh? im gonna hound you J-dog until i see some pics haha :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

lol ill throw some up too in a few days

----------


## K.Biz

wordd.

----------


## number twelve

your gonna be a tough act to follow tho brotha

----------


## number twelve

since yesterday was my last day of myogenx, i decided im gonna do 2 applications of dermacrine sustain ed. whats the worst that can happen right?

----------


## K.Biz

> since yesterday was my last day of myogenx, i decided im gonna do 2 applications of dermacrine sustain ed. w*hats the worst that can happen right*?


Super test production?  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

lol thats my plan

----------


## number twelve

well lion just sent me a pm asking for my credit card info to give me a refund. im pretty disappointed it didnt work out.

----------


## K.Biz

wait i definetyl responded to this... and now its gone? anyway u shoudl run some cyogenX with me! hahaha im prob going to pick up some aromasin as well, and that should be more then enough. and cheaper  :Smilie:

----------


## unclemoney

> wait i definetyl responded to this... and now its gone? anyway u shoudl run some cyogenX with me! hahaha im prob going to pick up some aromasin as well, and that should be more then enough. and cheaper


hey, i'm interested in seeing how that cyogenx goes, I'm thinking of either that or letro to finally get rid of my gyno hopefully.

----------


## number twelve

well today was a ****ing shitty day. one of my best friends died. he was only 21. ****ing life is too short and too delicate to take for grantite.

after spending the day at my friends parents house i had to hit the gym, i was feeling really weak and emotionally drained but i had to get this stress out, and i did it the only way i know. SQWAT lol
b4 i state my log today, i saw a lot of old faces from highschool and i blew them away, and i also blew away ppl that i saw only a month ago so that kinda felt nice but i hate getting the suspicious stares from girls and shit. (thinking that im on sauce) i know i am lol but i dont think i look like i am. ya kno?

anyway
legs

squats
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 15
225 x 20
holy shit my legs were in shock

leg press
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10

i was really thinking i was about to puke. the high reps shocked the shit out of my

2 sets of hamstring curls and got the eff out of there.

12

----------


## K.Biz

Damn, sorry to hear about your loss. My prayers are you with bro and to your buddies family. Its never an easy thing to lose anyone.

But nice leg dayy! . pushin those high reps is where its at. im going to be doing this for the next couple weeks. feel like I gotta switch it up

----------


## number twelve

thanks bro.

my legs are in such shock right now, im completely destroyed

----------


## weeman001

> thanks bro.
> 
> my legs are in such shock right now, im completely destroyed



btw your welcome, and dont ever question me again! i say 20 and you do 20, no questions asked! :LOL: 

i lifted (well watched it was my off day) with #12 yesterday and it was funny watching him stumble around almost passing out after doing the 15 and 20rep sets! they are INTENSE!

----------


## number twelve

as i mentioned in K biz's thread, im not gonna post any more logs in this thread, i think it is pretty complete and has all the necessary information for some1 to gauge my experience with these products. i get some pics up sometime soon, got some shit goin on right now. any questions just PM me

----------


## K.Biz

I have a few questions:

Where did you buy your SD???.. PLEASEEE tell me!, i Plan on running it for 32 weeks straight with no PCT.. what do you think?  :LOL: 


The funny thing is you no exactly how I feel right now about posting, it f*cked how we both started slacking on posting at the SAME time..haha oh well. Another good cycle 12, my hat goes off to you for some crazy improvments, like 405! who does that shit? lol

----------


## number twelve

thanks bro for all your support!

----------


## number twelve

i got my pct today in the mail. 3 days after i ordered it! (not from lion) i dont feel shut down at all.

----------


## K.Biz

> i got my pct today in the mail. 3 days after i ordered it! (not from lion) *i dont feel shut down at all.*


Either do I... which almost kind of worries me a lil

----------


## number twelve

why do u say that?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> hey, i'm interested in seeing how that cyogenx goes, I'm thinking of either that or letro to finally get rid of my gyno hopefully.


The research I've read says that the primary ingredient in CyoGenX is similar to Letro's action on mammary tissue. I have high hopes for it.

----------


## DemonInside

I'm back!!!!!!!!!!

good to see how impressive results you got

i'm jealous 

makes me wanna run another cycle

i have a question 4 u but in pm only

----------

